# Dewalt DW735



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I also have this planer and have been using it for almost 2 years. Great product. I recommend building outfeed tables or buying the after market ones. I am about to do some maintenance to change the blades so I will check back in once I have done that to confirm the ease of that operation.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

we have this planer as well. I have never used any other planer so I can't compare - but it's easy to use. I like it. 2 Thumbs up.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I just bought this same planer, and really like it. It takes a lot of work out of sizing the wood and getting it consistently the same thickness.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen many postive LJ comments about the Dewalt DW735. Although more expensive than others, it is the one I would go for when I go for a thickness planer.

Dalec


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to find this planer in like new condition on Craig's List for $300.00. It has served me very well for several years. The stock knives plane the smoothest, but don't last terribly long. I have replaced the OEM knives with a set from Infinity and they seem to hold up a little better. I "think" the OEM knives produce a smoother cut, but won't swear to it. Rarely have any issue with snipe and the planer does a good job on figured grain as well. I initially used the planer with a large shop vacuum and it would blow more CFM than the vacuum could take in. Turning the planer on before my dust collector will inflate the dust bag fully - it really projects the chips out the back. In my opinion, it is the best portable planer on the market.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 20, 2008)

I love this planer. The two speed cutting is really great. It's pretty heavy so you should build a table for it. The only thing I didn't like was the quality of the blades. After planing rough quartersawn oak for a morris chair the blades had six or seven nicks in them. So I just flipped 'em around and used the other side ( took me about 5 minutes). I guess $50 once or twice a year for a tool that gets a lot of use isn't too bad.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

ive had mine about 2 years and love it . although if i had the space id like a bigger one !


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I've had this planer for a few years, and love it. The feature that I've found the best is that dust collection blower. Hooked to my DC, there just isn't any crap around the planer. Nice review.


----------



## KDL (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought this planer two years ago and think it's one of the best deals going. I had heard bad things about the internal gears sheering, but a trustworthy salesperson assured me the problem had been fixed at the factory and I have not had a problem. Perhaps that's because I use it, but don't abuse it. I don't ask it to cut to more than 1/16 or so at a time, and less on wide boards. After all, this is a tool I can carry, not a floor mounted monster. I just ordered the infeed and outfeed tables, but I haven't had much snipe without them. I have the dust-bag accessory and love it. I haven't changed the knives, though I need too. That's the next big test (of both the machine and me).


----------



## dataman (Sep 15, 2006)

I did break the wood feed drive gears once even though I take off 1/32" at a time. I have hd mine for a few years so maybe I got one before the fix. Was not hard to do at all but just had to find them on the left side of the unit. It did take a couple of weeks to get them so it will slow your progress down if you have a big job to do.

Remember you can rotate the 3 blades to the other side and you have a new set of cutting surfaces so you don't need to purchase a new set unless you have already rotated them.


----------



## nickman (Jan 5, 2008)

This planer rocks! My first planer was a hunk-of-junk 20 year old Craftsman, so I really know what a pain it is to set knives in those old things, and the snipe and all that. I bought this guy, and it's probably the nicest tool in my shop. I use it a lot, I typically only jointer two sides of rough stock, then I plane the face and width-size multiple boards through the planer. The four posts, it's wide stance, and the general sturdiness of this machine make it the best in its class. There is no other 110V planer on the market right now that could beat it!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish that I had bought this before it got to be in the $500 price range . Plus they want more $ if you want infeed / outfeed tables . I guess I'll stick with my Dewalt 733 for a few more years…That one came with tables , but they're not adjustable , so that sucks regarding trying to correct for snipe issues : ( plus I can't seem to adjust it for an even cut across the whole width of the cut even while using the blade setting jigs that came with it . It has served me well even with the few issues it has : )


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

The Home Depot stores here in Maryland have these on close-out for $479. I bought mine last week and I love it. I figured this was only planer I would ever purchase so I went for the one with most positive feedback!

Chesapeake Bob


----------



## Tigercat (Jan 9, 2016)

Since most planners are converting to helical insert cutters, DeWalt must be planning to offer the 735 with their own helical insert version. Rikon and General have recently offered planers with helical designs. In fact you can find the Rikon online for $500. DeWalt can't be sitting idle. Otherwise they will lose sales. Has anyone heard anything about DeWalt getting into the helical game?


----------

